# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare – Tìm lại ánh hào quang

## mrkhanh789

Đúng thời điểm này một năm về trước, tôi đã gửi tới các bạn, những độc giả, cũng như những fan của dòng game hành động *Call of Duty* bài đánh giá chi tiết phiên bản mang tên Ghosts. Dĩ nhiên về mặt tài chính, tựa game vẫn là một thành công đến với Activision, thế nhưng xét về mặt chất lượng, việc cố gắng níu những giá trị gameplay cốt lõi đã quá cũ kỹ cùng với cốt truyện chẳng mới mẻ gì với người chơi đã khiến Ghosts trở thành phiên bản Call of Duty thất bại nhất kể từ khi dòng game ra mắt lần đầu tiên.


Trước thực tế dòng game đã đi vào lối mòn, Activision buộc phải trao trọng trách phát triển con gà đẻ trứng vàng bao năm qua của mình cho một studio thứ ba, Sledgehammer Games, và biến series game ra mắt thường niên này trở thành một vòng quay 3 năm với mỗi phiên bản được phát triển. Vậy là *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* ra đời.
Điều khiến cho giới hâm mộ ngạc nhiên hết mực không phải ở doanh số khủng mà *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* có được như mọi phiên bản CoD ra mắt hàng năm. Kỳ thực, nó cho người hâm mộ cũng như làng game thấy rằng, thứ cần thiết nhất cho series game bắn súng này ở thời điểm hiện tại không phải là việc thay đổi cốt truyện và tạo ra gameplay multiplayer với những killstreak “imba”, mà thay vào đó là sự thay đổi, một sự thay đổi từ gốc rễ lối chơi đã trở thành lối mòn của cả dòng game.
*Khát vọng quyền lực*
Câu chuyện của Advanced Warfare bắt đầu với hai người lính là bạn thân của nhau, Jack Mitchell và Will Irons cùng tham gia một chiến dịch tại Seoul vào năm 2054. Trong chiến dịch, Will vì hoàn thành nhiệm vụ nên đã hy sinh, còn Jack thì mất đi cánh tay trái của mình.


Cơ hội tưởng chừng đã chấm dứt, thế nhưng Jonathan Irons, cha của Will và cũng là CEO tập đoàn quân sự lớn nhất thế giới mang tên Atlas đã đưa Jack “về với đội của ông”, làm cho anh ta một cánh tay giả và biến Jack trở thành một trong những chiến binh siêu việt nhất của tập đoàn, góp công lớn trong việc truy quét và tiêu diệt mạng lưới khủng bố KVA, cũng như kẻ đầu sỏ có biệt danh Hades sau khi hắn cùng đồng bọn phá hủy nhiều nhà máy điện hạt nhân ở nhiều thành phố lớn trên thế giới.


Dĩ nhiên là Hades được dành cho những chiến binh của Atlas “xử đẹp”, thế nhưng liệu câu chuyện của Advanced Warfare đã chấm dứt tại đây, khi cuồng vọng quyền lực đã và đang dần nuốt chửng Jonathan Irons, nhất là từ sau cái chết của con trai hắn?
*Lột xác*
Sau BlackOps 2 và Ghosts, Advanced Warfare là tựa game thứ ba có bối cảnh tương lai với những khí tài quân sự đậm chất tương lai, từ súng ống, những cỗ xe tăng cho tới cả những chiếc máy bay chỉ có trong những bộ phim viễn tưởng. Vì thế khó lòng có thể coi Advanced Warfare là phiên bản được “lột xác” như tựa đề trên đây được.


Kỳ thực, game không chỉ lột xác về mặt nội dung, mà ngay cả lối chơi của game cũng thay đổi hoàn toàn với những món đồ chơi cao cấp mà Sledgehammer trang bị cho những chiến binh trong game. Đầu tiên phải kể tới bộ giáp Exosuit. Đương nhiên ở những năm 2050, thành tựu công nghệ của loài người vẫn chưa thể cao tới mức tạo ra những Iron Man trong bộ truyện tranh cùng tên hay Prophet thần thánh của Crysis series. Tuy nhiên những gì mà bộ khung giáp được phát triển riêng vì mục đích quân sự này đem lại cũng cực kỳ đáng nể.
Bên cạnh việc nâng cao sức bền, độ dẻo dai của người lính, thì Exosuit còn được chia thành hai dạng với rất nhiều những kỹ năng riêng cho phép người chơi có được lợi thế lớn trên chiến trận. Trong phần chơi đơn, ở dạng Assault, người chơi trở thành một chiến binh mạnh mẽ, với những khả năng như double jump, stim hay overcharge, một dạng “time bullet” giúp game thủ ngắm bắn nhanh và chính xác hơn, trong khi đó Specialist thì biến Jack Mitchell trở thành một người hỗ trợ cứng cựa với khả năng tàng hình hay tự động bật lá chắn được tích hợp ở cánh tay giả của anh.


Nói một cách ngắn gọn, tất cả những chi tiết gameplay của Advanced Warfare đều xoay quanh Exosuit. Đây là thay đổi lớn nhất, và cũng là thành công nhất đối với Call of Duty hiện tại.
Bên cạnh đó không thể không kể tới những món khí tài khác mà game cho phép người chơi tương tác. Đó có thể là những chiếc kính ngắm “Target Enhancer”, giúp đánh dấu vị trí kẻ địch lọt vào tầm ngắm, hay có thể là những trái lựu đạn đa năng, cho phép người chơi chuyển đổi nhanh giữa các chế độ như đánh dấu đối thủ, hay EMP để hạ gục ngay lập tức những cỗ máy không người lái đang quần thảo và xả đạn vào đồng đội của mình.


Tuy nhiên, cái cốt lõi của gameplay, hay nói đúng hơn là cái “chất” của Call of Duty thì vẫn còn đó. Điểm cộng xứng đáng dành cho Sledgehammer Games khi cùng lúc hòa quyện giữa cái mới lạ, chưa từng gặp trong một phiên bản Call of Duty với sự hỗn loạn, gameplay nhịp độ cao nhưng lại cực kỳ cuốn hút và bi tráng mà bất kỳ fan của dòng game này đều kỳ vọng.
*Chơi mạng*
Giờ đây, ngày càng có nhiều game thủ mua key bản quyền của Call of Duty để chơi multiplayer. Nói không ngoa, kể từ khi Modern Warfare 2 ra mắt vào năm 2009, mục chơi mạng của Call of Duty dường như đã trở thành những màn chơi MOBA với phong cách hành động tốc độ cao đúng nghĩa đen. Game thủ được lựa chọn trang bị và kỹ năng giữa hàng chục loại khác nhau để tạo ra lớp nhân vật khác nhau và có hiệu quả cao nhất trên chiến trường. Càng ngày, số lượng những lớp nhân vật mà game thủ CoD có thể tạo ra ngày một lớn hơn.


Với sự hiện diện của hàng loạt những kỹ năng Exosuit thay cho hệ thống Perk, cùng với hệ thống tạo nhân vật “Pick 13” có phần rất tương đồng với “Pick 10”, thứ đã tạo nên tên tuổi cho mục chơi mạng của BlackOps 2, phần chơi mạng của Advanced Warfare tạo ra một trải nghiệm chưa từng có với các fan.
Những trận đấu vốn dĩ đã có tốc độ rất nhanh, nhưng giờ đây với khả năng của Exosuit, những pha PvP của game thủ CoD thậm chí sẽ còn “điên cuồng” hơn, yêu cầu phản xạ tốt nếu không muốn trở thành con mồi hoặc để thoát một vài kẻ địch lẽ ra đã có thể bị hạ gục một cách dễ dàng.


Trong tiến trình lên cấp, game thủ sẽ có thể mở khóa hàng loạt những món vũ khí, vừa có thật (ARX 160, Bulldog shotgun, Lynx, AK12, MK14…) vừa hư cấu (IMR, BAL27,…). Đi kèm với đó là hàng loạt những nâng cấp từ kính ngắm, ống phóng lựu cũng như ống giảm thanh. Tất cả cho phép game thủ có gần như vô số lựa chọn trên chiến trường.
Một điều đáng chú ý là, Advanced Warfare đã biết cách cân bằng giữa những killstreak mà những game thủ có tay nghề giành được với những món đồ được gọi chung là "Supply Drop". Nhờ đó, những gamer chưa có nhiều kinh nghiệm chiến trận cũng sẽ không cảm thấy nản chí khi vừa sống lại vài giây đã bị những quả tên lửa của đối phương "tiễn lên bảng đếm số".
*Những điểm trừ*
Với những người hâm mộ, *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* có thể được coi như một tác phẩm điện ảnh của thế giới game, với sự xuất hiện của hàng loạt cái tên nổi danh như Kevin Spacey, Gideon Emery, hay cả Troy Baker, một trong những người lồng tiếng game và phim hoạt hình được yêu thích nhất. Thế nhưng nếu đánh giá một cách khách quan, thì kịch bản “hai năm để hoàn thành” cỉa Advanced Warfare vẫn còn chứa nhiều sạn và khá dễ đoán. Điều này khiến cho tính chặt chẽ và cảm xúc khi thưởng thức mục chơi đơn phần nào giảm đi.


Tuy những thay đổi trong lối chơi của Advanced Warfare là cần thiết, và được đánh giá rất cao bởi giới chuyên môn, thế nhưng vẫn phảng phất đâu đó cái “chất” mà Advanced Warfare đã đi vay mượn từ nhiều sản phẩm khác như Titanfall với hệ thống Exosuit, Ghost Recon Future Soldier với hệ thống tàng hình và đánh dấu đối thủ trên bản đồ.


Điểm trừ thứ ba của Advanced Warfare là vấn đề cấu hình. Vẫn sử dụng engine IW3 được thay đổi và thêm thắt những hiệu ứng tân thời, thế nhưng cấu hình mà phiên bản Call of Duty này đòi hỏi vẫn tương đối cao so với những gì nó đem lại cho người chơi. Vẫn là những mô hình vật thể có chiều sâu, bóng lộn để đánh lừa thị giác game thủ, thế nhưng chất lượng texture của CoD Advanced Warfare thua sút phần nào với một số sản phẩm mới ra mắt thời gian gần đây.
*Kết*
Thay đổi đôi khi là điều cần thiết, nhưng đôi khi lại là sự liều lĩnh có thể đánh đổi cả một thương hiệu. Thật may mắn là dưới bàn tay của Sledgehammer, *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* đã đưa cả dòng game đình đám này trở lại quỹ đạo cần thiết, với những thay đổi lớn ăn sâu vào cốt lõi của lối chơi.
Có thể khẳng định rằng sản phẩm Call of Duty đầu tay của Sledgehammer là một tựa game thành công và có thể coi là một trong số những FPS hay nhất trong năm, trái ngược hoàn toàn với những gì Infinity Ward đã thể hiện trong năm ngoái với phiên bản Ghosts.
*>> Hé lộ chế độ zombie trong Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare*

----------

